# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Trakie japāņi

## Jurkins

Pasen atpakaļ izlielījos, ka man ir links uz interesantiem japāņu risinājumiem. JDat mani ķēra pie vārda, bet es nevarēju šo vairs atrast. Šovakar nejauši uzgāju:
http://tezukuri-amp.org/evo/amp/index.htm

----------


## tornislv

O joooopciiik!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Man paspruka pat rupjības :: .
Vajadzēs kādreiz iedziļināties, kā viņi nostabilizē strāvas simetriskai shēmai ar diviem strāvas spoguļiem. Es kādreiz mēģināju, bet tā īsti labi nesanāca.

----------


## sharps

Šito gandrīz vai ka pie prikoliem var likt


http://tezukuri-amp.org/evo/amp/acti...ier/report.htm

----------


## Athlons

tas, manuprāt, jau ir traģiski... :Confused:

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā diode ir perfekts risinājums kad pat šotki diodes sprieguma kritums ir par lielu.
Čipampa barošanas blokam toč "traģiski".  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu bet, ja nu čipamps ar īsāko  ::  atgriezenisko saiti pasaulē... ::

----------


## superman7

Vajadzēs kādreiz iedziļināties, kā viņi nostabilizē strāvas simetriskai shēmai ar diviem strāvas spoguļiem. Es kādreiz mēģināju, bet tā īsti labi nesanāca.

----------


## Jurkins

> Vajadzēs kādreiz iedziļināties, kā viņi nostabilizē strāvas simetriskai shēmai ar diviem strāvas spoguļiem. Es kādreiz mēģināju, bet tā īsti labi nesanāca.


 Šo japāņu gadījumā nekādu problēmu - nekas nav jāstabilizē, jo aiz spoguļiem seko kopbāze. Problēma nostabilizēt ir, ja otrā pakāpe ir KE.
Ir netā atrodams tāds "Stochino circuit" (ja pareizi uzrakstīju) pastūzis, bet man īsti nepatīk tā realizācija.
Es tā galīgi tupi nesen šitšdu biju salodējis:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/6863-Simetrisks-pastiprinātājs-ar-strāvas-spoguļiem.
Tīri aiz ziņkāres. Nu strādā  :: . Vai tā vajag taisīt, tas ir cits jautājums. Varbūt vienkāršāk simetriskām shēmām ir izmantot parastus rezistorus.

----------

